# Sturmey Hub ID



## Krakatoa (Jul 19, 2021)

Wondering on this hub, thinking someone more knowledgeable must be here. Appears to be WW2 era black finish. It is undated and only marked STURMEY ARCHER AW with 40 denoting spoke holes. Quadrant shifter has high low and neutral so must this be a two speed? Does anyone know it's model designation? 

Thanks,

Nate VT


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jul 19, 2021)

It's a Sturmey Archer AW 3-speed from around WWII vintage. The no-date code hubs seem to have come from right before and right after the war.  The shifter is a 1930s-era black 3-speed quadrant shifter. It has low, normal, and high gears. Low and normal each have a peg hole, while high is just the lever slid all the way forward and not in a peg hole. Pulley also appears to be from that era. 40-holes indicates it was on an English bike rather than Schwinn or Westfield/Columbia.


----------



## Dra (Oct 30, 2021)

I believe that the two hole shifter is a two speed? All mine have three holes. It has to lock in that gear


----------



## Gordon (Oct 31, 2021)

Dra said:


> I believe that the two hole shifter is a two speed? All mine have three holes. It has to lock in that gear



High gear doesn't need to lock as there is no tension on the cable.


----------



## Dra (Oct 31, 2021)

Gordon said:


> High gear doesn't need to lock as there is no tension on the cable.



Learn something new every day thanks! I’m always waiting to make sure I’m in the pin hole hehe


----------



## SirMike1983 (Oct 31, 2021)

Correct - high gear is with the lever top pushed full forward, no pin hole there, cable slack, the clutch spring pressure in the hub holds it in place.


----------

